# Lipton Onion Soup mix alternative?



## chandistar (Jul 25, 2006)

Does anyone know a recipe for an alternative to Lipton's Onion Soup mix? It is called for in a chicken recipe that I have that is awesome but I'd like a healthier alternative to the soup mix.

The recipe is just chicken breasts in the slow cooker with cream of mushroom soup, chicken broth, and the soup mix. You add in sour cream when it is finished and serve it over rice.

Thanks!


----------



## althara (Jan 21, 2007)

It' basically beef bullion and onions. Here's a recipe.

So maybe you could add some onion powder, celery salt, and low sodium beef bullion? Are you looking for something that will produce a similar flavor?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Worcestershire sauce and onions does the trick for me. I make onion dip that tastes like the stuff made from the packet with just worcestershire sauce and chopped onions.


----------



## althara (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Worcestershire sauce and onions does the trick for me. I make onion dip that tastes like the stuff made from the packet with just worcestershire sauce and chopped onions.

'

That sounds really yummy.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

I use a hefty bit of onion powder, along with well-chopped green onions with good results


----------



## littleseal (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *althara* 
It' basically beef bullion and onions. Here's a recipe.

So maybe you could add some onion powder, celery salt, and low sodium beef bullion? Are you looking for something that will produce a similar flavor?

Most beef boullion contans MSG, so if you are trying to avoid that you might want to skip any recipe that uses it.

I got this recipe from someone and have used it in my crockpot recipes with great success; it equals 1 envelope of Lipton (or similar) soup mix:

8 tsp dried onion flakes
1 1/2 tsp dried parsley
1/2 tsp celery seed
1/2 tsp sugar
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp tumeric
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp ground pepper


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks, I've been looking for something like this!

Jessica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littleseal* 
Most beef boullion contans MSG, so if you are trying to avoid that you might want to skip any recipe that uses it.

I got this recipe from someone and have used it in my crockpot recipes with great success; it equals 1 envelope of Lipton (or similar) soup mix:

8 tsp dried onion flakes
1 1/2 tsp dried parsley
1/2 tsp celery seed
1/2 tsp sugar
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp tumeric
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp ground pepper


----------



## JR'smama777 (Mar 8, 2002)

hillbillyhousewife.com also has a bunch of recipes of soup mixes, etc that you can make yourself!


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

I've purchased packages of organic french onion soup mix. Every now and then (especially around Thanksgiving/Christmas it seems) I see them on sale fairly cheaply (2/$1) and I stock up on them. No funky ingredients- just the spices.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Worcestershire sauce and onions does the trick for me. I make onion dip that tastes like the stuff made from the packet with just worcestershire sauce and chopped onions.

That is what I do too when I need something like that. Most dried mixes are loaded with MSG and my dd and I get massive headaches from it.


----------

